# New Videos in the Library...



## YoYoSpin (Aug 24, 2008)

I've got a couple of new video tutorials (# 18 and 19 - turning cabochons) in the IAP's Library - here's the direct link: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=316 . Let me know what you think of these how-to's.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 25, 2008)

I for one would like to thank you. I learn a lot and enjoy them very much.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 25, 2008)

I think, with out even looking (yet), they will be great!  I always thoroughly enjoy the videos you put together.


----------



## joeatact (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank You for the videos


----------



## Gagler (Aug 26, 2008)

Ed-

Just wanted to thank you for your videos you've posted - they've really saved me from a lot of "oops" moments I'm sure as I've had a chance to see something before I try it vs. just reading about it.  I appreciate it!

Regards,

Michael


----------



## RichB (Aug 27, 2008)

Ed 
I have watched your vidios several times..Then are great.  Watching your vidios got me started into pens.  I had never turned wood before.  All I ever did was steel.  Thanks a LOT


----------



## Daniel (Aug 29, 2008)

Ed, thank you for all the time and work you put into these videos, they do so much more than just words ever can.


----------

